# Advice on what Grinder to purchase



## jjpiv33 (Aug 3, 2020)

Morning All!
I have not posted in quite a few years, did some competitions, do alot of smoking for large fundraiser events and side jobs here and there catering. 
Well i have recently gotten into making sausage, snack sticks and processing my deer and hogs i shoot during the season.

I've been using a kitchen aid with a grinder attachment and while it works well for the first grind through any plate, i cannot get a good grind the second time. So i will be purchasing a better unit and have come down to a couple options and wanted the forums opinion, hopefully some of you have these and can weigh in. 

One thing i do want is at least a #12 unit....possibly #22. The #32 is overkill for me. 

Grinder 1 > https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/cab...rxnKgZ7iRmUm8UVv-G4aAk65EALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

Grinder 2 > https://www.webstaurantstore.com/ba...s-12-electric-meat-grinder-120v/554BSG12.html


If you guys have other suggestions please let me know!!

-Thanks 
John


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 3, 2020)

If you get the 22 from Cabelas, it hooks up to their larger meat mixer if that maters to you at all.  Edit””. Looks like any commercial grade cabelas model will hook to their mixer


----------



## jjpiv33 (Aug 3, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> If you get the 22 from Costco it hooks up to their larger meat mixer if that maters to you at all.  Edit””. Looks like any commercial grade cabelas model will hook to their mixer



Do you have a link to the #22...i cant seem to find it.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 3, 2020)

I have the 3/4hp. LEM Big Bite...it is a #12. It'll grind as fast as I can feed it and doesn't bog down. We process 10-15 deer and 2-5 wild hogs every february...5-600# of meat. It fits what we do. I also make a lot of sausage the rest of the year...
Could go bigger, but not necessary unless you are just cranking out 5-600# daily......


----------



## boykjo (Aug 3, 2020)

I would recommend a #22- 1 hp grinder. It would match what your wanting it to do.
Cabelas and LEM seem to be the best quality grinders.

My 2 cents

Boykjo


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 3, 2020)

....the big bite auger was redesigned to have a more aggressive taper which translates into more forward thrust for better cut and better feed with second grind. One tip I will give you is on 2nd grind, keep the feed tray moist...wet the tray with 1 tsp. or so of water every time you reload. The water helps keep the first grind from sticking and lubricates the grinder throat tube to keep the first grind from sticking and clogging up the throat. If you use your hand to form the meat into a tube as you feed it, you will not need to use the pusher at all. The big bite auger will pull the first grind in.


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 3, 2020)

I've had the Cabelas Commercial Grade 1hp grinder for over 15 years, never a glitch, Got the meat mixer attachment and love it! RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 3, 2020)

I have a 1 1/2 hp grinder from cabelas and love it! Was probably overkill but had friends that had one and loved it.  Also might want to also get a foot pedal,  i didn't to start with but ordered one after my first use...would hate to be without it. 

Ryan


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 3, 2020)

X2 on the foot pedal....


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 3, 2020)

jjpiv33 said:


> Do you have a link to the #22...i cant seem to find it.


Nope sure cant. cause it didnt mean to say costco, for some reason my phone auto correct typed costco instead of cabelas.  sorry for the confusion.


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 3, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> X2 on the foot pedal....



X3! Stuffer motor has one also. RAY


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 3, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> I have the 3/4hp. LEM Big Bite...it is a #12. It'll grind as fast as I can feed it and doesn't bog down. We process 10-15 deer and 2-5 wild hogs every february...5-600# of meat. It fits what we do. I also make a lot of sausage the rest of the year...
> Could go bigger, but not necessary unless you are just cranking out 5-600# daily......



That’s the one I have & it will grind some meat!
No plunger needed, it just sucks the meat in!
Al


----------



## jjpiv33 (Aug 3, 2020)

All you guys who use either the LEM or the Cabelas, do you use it to stuff too, or do you use a vertical stuffer? I've heard mixed reviews....air pockets, takes too long, and such


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 3, 2020)

I just use it to stuff 2 lb bags of burger meat, any sticks I make I use an actual stuffer 

Ryan


----------



## boykjo (Aug 3, 2020)

Use a vertical stuffer!!!!

Boykjo


----------



## BC Buck (Aug 3, 2020)

Stay away from lem 8#. Too small and under horse powered.


----------



## BrocktheBeast (Aug 3, 2020)

I go with your first pick at least you know that one has Metal Gears unlike the other one


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 3, 2020)

As far as size, go with the #22.  I have a #22 hobart and its a animal.


----------



## IMAVGAN (Aug 3, 2020)

I own a LEM #12 and when I cut pork butt into strips for grinding the machine makes quick work of 30 lbs of meat in a little over 5 minutes. Would have bought a #22 but that would have been major overkill. I also don't double grind. The wider opening may be easier to feed for double grind.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 3, 2020)

I have the Cabelas as well..  going on ten years now...  not a single problem...  (this would be my choice)

The other one you have the link for doesn't even mention HP.  that I seen ... 

No I have never stuffed with it even though it has cool looking stuffing attachment...  always used a dedicated stuffer ..


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 3, 2020)

X2 what boykjo said....use a vertical stuffer.


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 3, 2020)

jjpiv33 said:


> All you guys who use either the LEM or the Cabelas, do you use it to stuff too, or do you use a vertical stuffer? I've heard mixed reviews....air pockets, takes too long, and such



I stuffed a little sausage with it a couple of times when I first got, all I had at the time was a 5lb hand crank. It worked OK, I had no complaints. If you are going to get into making your own sausage get a dedicated stuffer, period. I'm a one-man show with bad shoulders, the Cabelas motorized stuffer with foot pedal I have is the sole reason I am even able to make sausage these days, and I make some dammed good stuff. RAY


----------



## IMAVGAN (Aug 4, 2020)

Off topic, but I would love to get a motorized stuffer, but the SO is already complaining about all my grown up toys....at least the ones she knows about. I hide a meat curing cabinet and Berkel slicer in the office.

Back on topic, OP should consider a separate stuffer for making sausages.


----------



## golfpro2301 (Aug 7, 2020)

JJpiv33

what is your budget for grinder?


----------



## rc4u (Aug 7, 2020)

hers the one i am getting


----------



## golfpro2301 (Aug 7, 2020)

I just got the STX megaforce delivered on Wed. Much better than the #5 I had before


----------



## jjpiv33 (Aug 11, 2020)

So i ended up going with the Cabelas Carnivore #8 0.5 HP.  Found it BRAND NEW on facebook market place for $180 and could not pass up the deal. Let me tell you....even at 0.5 HP this thing is a beast. i ground up about 15# of meat this weekend in one shot, less that 3 mins. i was blown away. I have the stuffing kit with it and the only thing it was missing was the high speed auger for the suffer. (ill buy it) Stuffing will take some practice but with my sons help it was MUCH faster than the kitchen aid, or the little jerky gun i was using. 







I put the water bottle up for comparison, even with it being the #8....its HUGE! it weighs a ton.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 11, 2020)

PERFECT....   That's what I have is the .5 hp ...  only it's an earlier version...  

Really though...  save the money from the speed auger and the money you saved from buying 'used" ...  and buy a dedicated stuffer ....


----------



## golfpro2301 (Aug 11, 2020)

^ what he said


----------



## IMAVGAN (Aug 11, 2020)

golfpro2301 said:


> ^ what he said




I agree....feeding once ground meat into a #12 throat is not much fun nor as easy as a #22, I'm betting the #8 throat size would be even less fun.


----------



## rc4u (Aug 12, 2020)

i put ground meat in parchment and make a roll that fits and feeds pretty good.


----------



## Cattoon (Aug 12, 2020)

I have a #8 Weston pro and don’t have any trouble doing a second grind, I either feed small balls of ground or roll into a cylinder that fits opening.


----------



## jjpiv33 (Aug 13, 2020)

IMAVGAN said:


> I agree....feeding once ground meat into a #12 throat is not much fun nor as easy as a #22, I'm betting the #8 throat size would be even less fun.


I have done a double grind a couple times already, and I stuffed with my son once. I didn’t find any issue at all.... other than I need to control the speed at which the casing comes off the horn...(I feel i was feeding too fast and the casings were not filled enough) I will still prob buy the high speed auger and give it a go, I would like to use one device for the $$ I paid... but I have already asked for a nice vert. stuffer for Xmas! Lol.


----------



## IMAVGAN (Aug 13, 2020)

Well, I guess it has to be taken into perspective,.... when I process the pork butt, grind, mix and stuff anywhere from 60-80lbs of pork for dry cured sausage as a one person team I prefer not to spend time rolling into rolls, balls or constantly feeding small chunks into the feeder. I t just makes a long day longer. But, to each their own.


----------



## rc4u (Aug 13, 2020)

welllll, been with my wife since '75, she likes to help me, aint love grand.. for us its to our own,..


----------



## BC Buck (Aug 13, 2020)

*My LEM #8 stalls if put to big of a piece of meat for first grind. Second grind is a a balancing act trying to get little balls of first grind to feed through feed throat. Thinking of buying a #12 with bigger feed throat. Dont know what brand I will buy.*


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 22, 2020)

BC Buck said:


> Stay away from lem 8#. Too small and under horse powered.



O bull. I have the $100 lem #8 575 watt grinder that has run over 2000 pounds of meat through it with no issues. Mostly frozen to cold meat it doesn't care, chews 1/2" wide strips as long as I can cut them faster then I can feed the grinder. I don't even waste my time with the second grind nonsense, put the smallest plate in the grinder and go to town.

I have a foot peddle for the grinder but don't see the need for it, turn the grinder on and start feeding it. There is no reason to turn the grinder off until I'm done grinding or have to stop for a couple minutes. 

Foot peddle is nice if your stuffing with the grinder but a stuffer is a whole lot easier and more consistent not to mention a lot faster when it holds 15 plus pounds of ground meat.

I purchased the little Lem back when cash was tight 7 years ago and always figured that I would upgrade when I killed the grinder off which I figured wouldn't take long from all the internet BS. I just can't seem to kill it and I have tried a few times by trying to stuff way to big of pieces of mostly frozen pork trim down its throat. A couple years into this grinder I did purchase a couple gear sets for a whopping $3 each and after the pork incident I did have to replace one gear. It's hard to justify a $600 grinder when my little $80 on sale grinder gets it done in great fashion. A buddy also owns this same grinder and has about 1000 pounds of meat through his.


----------



## hadi123 (Nov 6, 2020)

hi  i am new here. found this forum more informational and helpful.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 8, 2020)

hadi123 said:


> hi  i am new here. found this forum more informational and helpful.


Welcome to there forum from SE Arizona!


----------

